# Leaving my rescue dog for six weeks...



## Happy Henry (Jan 24, 2013)

We have had him for 7 months and he has adjusted and fit into our household wonderfully. Now we have to be out of town for six weeks - there are two options - firstly to have a house/dog sitter. 
My dog might be alone more than he is now (I work from home) but he would be in his own home.
Secondly, is that he could stay with a couple who have two dogs for activity and company and who are home 24/7.
My dog is social and active and used to a lot of attention and exercise. I first thought he would be better off staying in his own home, but now I wonder if he might not be better off with more company and activity on a daily basis. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If the other home is safe, as in the dogs are social, supervised, not allowed to run loose, then I vote for that.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

if it was me, i would be sending him to the other home. 
Six weeks is a long time to be cooped up at home by yourself. 

Just send his favourite things (blankets, toys etc) with him


----------



## Happy Henry (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the comments - I agree and was hoping for this outside perspective!


----------

